
Ask YC/HN Archive - jmonegro
http://gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive
======
pg
Wow; many thanks to Gabriel Weinberg for making this.

~~~
blasdel
You could thank him more effectively by linking to it somewhere in the margins
of HN (and <http://searchyc.com> too).

------
phreanix
This is excellent! I wish there was a semi automated way of voting a post in
or suggesting one. Either way, this is an awesome resource!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Email me your best submissions and I'll add them in the next update.

------
ww520
Is there a way to make this a sticky post? Like the forum posts.

~~~
qeorge
That's a good idea. Perhaps a link on the guidelines page would be easier &
less abrupt.

------
mrduncan
On a related note, <http://searchyc.com/> also has a lot of good info.

~~~
icey
They have a really nice subdomain just for Ask HN posts (although theirs is
chronologically sorted, not organized like the OPs):

<http://ask.searchyc.com/>

------
jmonegro
I did not author the archive, by the way. It seems epi0Bauqu is the one
responsible.

Edit: epi0Bauqu _is_ the one responsible.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Here was the link to the initial posting:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184766>

I updated it weekly thereafter for a long time, but eventually stopped when
people stopped coming to it regularly. I was originally hoping pg would add a
link to it somewhere. Thankfully, searchyc.com did add a link from their ask
yc archive page: <http://ask.searchyc.com/>

~~~
jmonegro
Damn, that was a looong time ago ;) about twice as much as I've been on HN.

------
bigsassy
Thank you very much for compiling this list. Will you continue adding Ask
YC/HN posts to this wiki?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yeah, I do plan on doing a massive update/overhaul. It's pretty out of date at
the moment, though still useful.

------
robryan
I could imagine you could create a book focused around start ups just by
extracting the wisdom of the best responses on HN. So much collective
knowledge here from smart and accomplished people.

------
buckler
Just had to post a comment to say thanks. Even the archives on searchyc is
good enough, but this will surely save me a lot of clicks. Cheers.

------
sam191
I really enjoyed this excellent resource. However, I've noticed that some of
the posts are over 900 days old.

I know many things still hold true, but would that make a difference in the
quality of information? For example, some of the posts about technology might
be a bit outdated because things change so quickly.

Nevertheless, this is something that really helped me out.

~~~
pasbesoin
The early days here produced some of the most interesting and informative
conversations I've run across online. Signal to noise ratio was particularly
high, as were mutual respect and consideration.

------
yurisagalov
This is fantastic! Thank you very much for compiling this and breaking it up
into manageable sections

------
olliesaunders
I couldn't find my Ask HN on what game developers should use instead of C++.
Was it that bad? Anyway here it is in case you want to add it later:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=888643>

------
fhirzall
Bookmarked! My usual approach of finding these was to google for topic +
Hacker News + Ask.

~~~
eneveu
If you want even more power / better search results, you can use this query:

site:news.ycombinator.com intitle:"ask hn" topic

While I do not use "intitle" very often, I use the "site" operator _all the
time_. It's often even better than using the search boxes provided by some web
pages.

More examples here: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/help/operators.html>

~~~
fhirzall
Sweet, I use the "site" operator a lot but I've never actually used the
intitle one.

------
riffer
_All posts on this page have been looked at manually_

Was all of the categorization done manually?

I ask because it looks stellar, and I'm just curious if you had/built a tool
to help you make it a bit less tedious

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yup.

Edit: thx. No tools, just a lot of re-org over time after repeated use.

------
ryanhuff
Genius! This solves a huge need among the more recent HN readers.

------
yannis
Excellent is an understatement! thanks for the link.

------
elblanco
Wow, so much great startup and business knowledge in one place.

------
coryl
Freakin AWESOME! Thanks

------
pasbesoin
Thank you! Just the other week, I lost a personal archive that included
interesting HN posts, particularly many from the early HN days having, in my
perspective, a particularly high signal to noise ratio.

I've been debating whether to post/ask whether anyone has a means of re-
finding / replacing some of these. It looks like your site may provide a
start.

